# getting married



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

We plan on getting married next year. We have found a boat (on the Chao Phryah (forgive spelling))in which to hold the service, but need someone who is able to carry out a legal and traditional British Christian wedding on board if indeed it is possible.
Can anyone help?
I have asked the boat company if they can recommend someone, but am asking here just in case.

Thanks


----------



## somchit-srimoon (Aug 1, 2011)

We can help with the legal but not the ceremony. 

You can "Tip" (bribe) Thai officials to sign on site but is not normal unless your disabled and unable to go to the registrar office.. 

If interested contact me, through my website. "Legally Married in Thailand"

Thanks
Jit


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

duncbUK said:


> We plan on getting married next year. We have found a boat (on the Chao Phryah (forgive spelling))in which to hold the service, but need someone who is able to carry out a legal and traditional British Christian wedding on board if indeed it is possible.
> Can anyone help?
> I have asked the boat company if they can recommend someone, but am asking here just in case.
> 
> Thanks


I would start by contacting bangrak wedding.com I got married there and sure they can arrange anything if you are willing to pay. I had the marriage in the office and the Thai wedding after, I had more fun than you could poke a stick at.


----------



## bangkok2012 (Jul 29, 2011)

duncbUK said:


> We plan on getting married next year. We have found a boat (on the Chao Phryah (forgive spelling))in which to hold the service, but need someone who is able to carry out a legal and traditional British Christian wedding on board if indeed it is possible.
> Can anyone help?
> I have asked the boat company if they can recommend someone, but am asking here just in case.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, if you are set on the boat, I would call the company and ask them to arrange it - sometimes the companies are a bit slow in their email response. 
As you will learn everything is possible in Thailand, you just have to ask - And sometimes ask again and again until u get the right person.


----------

